# setting up ReiserFS ACL's

## Arlo

I'm trying to setup a samba server with ACL support which will eventually

replace a windows NT server. I would like to use ReiserFS as the file system.

Reiser seems to be the fastest of the new journaling file systems and would appear

to have a good sense of direction. Unlike some of the "new" files systems which

are just ports of old file systems for other OS's or patches to ext2.

Back to my question:

What do I need to do?

What USE setting should I set/unset? +ACL?

What .ebuilds should I install? ACL, a patched version of Fileutils?

What Kernel parameters do I use?

Do I have to do anything special to Samba a compile time?

Thanks for any help

-Arlo-

----------

## mglauche

at least untill the forthcoming Reiser4 release due end of this year  :Wink: 

There are 2 possible ways to get ACL in linux right now:

a) use ext2 with Bestbit's acl patch (known as quite stable, don't know about integration of it in gentoo)

b) use XFS, it has build in acl's

There is quite some stuff going on with ACL's, so expect things to change/break in the future (generic ACL patch in kernel for all FS, etc, etc)

----------

